# H&R .410



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Have been hitting a dry stretch. Can't find any deals on old S&Ws and have resorted to buying
a couple 22 rifles. This weekend sunk futher, bought this H&R Bay State 410, single shot. Old
gun in good shape. Good old 410s are getting hard to come by, matter of fact I don't think 
there are any American made single barrel shotguns being made. Still haven't got to point
that I will degrade into buying plastics.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I started off with an H&R 410. Shot my first pheasant with that gun. Good memories!!!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Man wish I would of never sold mine. That is a keeper.


----------

